# Roll call



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

Besides the tumble weed who actually vists here ? Besides me.


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

I vist every so often.

George


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

get any new stuff ??


----------



## scrambler81 (May 3, 2006)

I pop in from time to time.


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

I pick up some Star Wars every so often.
About 1 new figure per month.
I have really cut down lately.

George


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Haven't checked here for a while...shame on me...


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

I pop in every once in awhile...Just picked up some albums at the flea market and these things.

















The model was $3 and the program $1.....


----------



## chenty (Jan 2, 2008)

:wave: I'm here now and then******* LIKE now****:tongue:
it's cool to see what other people's are picking up
now and then:thumbsup:


----------



## bunkerjim (May 27, 2009)

Well I cruise by to see what's up..

Do have some Harryhausen figures and a couple of
other Sci-Fi items. I'll have to get some pics together
to share. 

How about Barbie getting eaten by birds for now...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Me too.............sometimes.
-Jim


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

I like that "The Birds" Barbie.
My girlfriend collects Barbies, but doesn't have that one yet.

George


----------



## SMDgarage (Aug 24, 2009)

First time :wave:


----------



## Tomylord (Jan 25, 2005)

i do drop by once in awhile to check if anything interesting..


----------



## strgidgen (Oct 29, 2009)

Glad to hear you're using this: I plan to keep it much more aggressively up-to-date than has been the case in the past, but don't hesitate to let me know if you find errors or need clarifications.
__________________
Conseil financement immobilier pret achat | Plan de financement immobilier travaux simulation | Plan de financement immobilier


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I always check these threads, but seldom post. I'll try to get some photos and remedy that.


----------



## huumingh (Jan 6, 2010)

deadmanincfan said:


> Haven't checked here for a while...shame on me...


Great ideas here - thanks for sharing peeps.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

I also post here once a week/month or so.


----------



## Stack (Feb 3, 2004)

I stop in from time to time. not enough it would appear


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

First time for me.  

~RK~


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

It is slow here,
But I keep checking it out. 

George


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm Still Here!


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

:wave:, on my way out tho!

Craig


----------



## kemchua (Mar 22, 2010)

it's cool to see what other people's are picking up.


______________
Self Employed Mortgage UK
research reports and analysis


----------



## Big Lester (Aug 17, 2005)

I come here every now and then


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Howdy!:wave:

Roachie


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

1st time,not much going on here.:wave:


----------

